# dvdrw not reading any discs



## brinley (Mar 24, 2007)

my liteon dvdrw is detected on my system but will not read any discs even when a disc is in it my computer says it is empty i have another dvd installed and that works fine also my firmware is up to date and it is set to dma mode. 
help appreciated


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Try this:
Go into your Device Manager, and find your drive. Right click on it, and choose "Uninstall". After it uninstalls, reboot, and let Windows detect new hardware, and install new a driver for you.
Good luck!


----------



## brinley (Mar 24, 2007)

tried uninstalling and letting windows detect at startup but the problem is still the same


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Doing the uninstall and reinstall, will usually fix that problem.
The drive may have gone bad. I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Most likely a dead laser. New drive needed.


----------



## brinley (Mar 24, 2007)

the drive is only a month old it also lights up like it is trying to read it


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Then the answer is even clearer, send it back under warranty.

The front lights give no clue as to the laser or its drive electronics actually working.


----------



## dabluemel (Jun 5, 2007)

Try this site:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm

I was having the exact same problem and this program fixed it.


----------

